# What we did to a Sawstop Industrial and Contractors saw.



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Wow. I just have to say that this is one of the most telling review/commentaries on the saw stop that I have seen regarding how many different conditions the brake was tested and what your experiences were.
This is valuable information for current and future users of the saw.Thank you very much for posting this information.


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

great review,you covered just about every aspect of the saw.thanks for the detailed review,great information.


----------



## Swampy (Dec 25, 2011)

Best investment in a tool I ever made. Great review


----------



## BuckI (Oct 12, 2009)

This is one of the best reviews I have read, thank you for posting your results. I wondered about using the anti-kickback blades as I have a Freud 24T rip blade with the shoulders on it you describe in your review. I wondered if the shoulders made it more difficult for the brake to grab and hold the blade when it is activated. I too, have nothing but positives to say about the saw, the brake only makes it that much better. Thanks again for the review.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

A very complete and well thought out review
I have used A SS where I teach woodworking and it's a great saw plus I totally believe in it's technology . I don't understand folks who say you have to be a complete idiot to cut yourself on a table saw. All I know Is that I have shook hands with many people with 3 fingers or less all due to table saw injuries.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I appreciate you sharing your test results. I have the same saw and I love it.


----------



## GregD (Oct 24, 2009)

+1 on items 9, 11, 12.


----------



## Mip (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the information. I belong to the local Techshop here just outside Detroit (I should get something knocked off the monthly dues for this shameless plug), and they use a Sawstop in the woodshop. I agree that the safety gear that comes with it is one, if not the best equipment out there. Easy to put on, easy to take off, especially the riving knife. The saw itself has plenty of power, quiet, and well built. What I liked about this review is what wood you stated sets off the brake. I was told that some of the pressure treated lumber might set it off since they use copper in the formulation. Now I know. Thank you for this very expensive testing, as I didn't want to experiment on the shops saw; they bill me $200 every time I set it off.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

Items 1 through 8 - absolutely fabulous! Although I have heard the complaints about all of these issues, this is the first time I have seen an in-depth test and analysis of the various failure modes. I don't even have access to a SawStop that I would be allowed to try this on. Bookmarked for sure!

Disclaimer: anyone who has followed my comments here on LJ about SawStop knows I do not agree with Gass's advanced marketing techniques (license my tech on my terms or I'll make sure you get your ass sued off!) I have always thought that one place where this technology makes a lot of sense is in a learning environment.

Thanks!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me (Jul 17, 2011)

Best review on SS I've ever seen…thanks a ton.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Well presented


----------



## gtbuzz (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing these results. This is by far the most comprehensive SS review I've ever read. Hopefully should go a long way towards dispelling some of the myths out there.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

great review….

we shied away from SawStop at work, because we frequently cut wood directly from the yard, but it sounds like wearing one of the stretchy tight fitting grippy rubber palm, knit backside gloves would insulate the operator from shorting out the trigger via. the ice/snow/wet.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

@RegP-Very thorough review-thank for documenting the testing. I don't own a SawStop, but I am curious on the cost and level of effort to reset the saw's brake after triggering. I imagine that you could probably replace the cartridge pretty quickly with all your experience (20+ in one day) but how about a hobbyist?


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

Totally agree with your very detailed write-up!

With mine, I've cut nails, and wood that was so wet, water was running out of it (long story…). I've never triggered mine, or the other 5 examples I've used, but I've seen and heard a demo firing…

To Don… Resetting after a firing is simple. Not much more than swapping a blade and cartridge, as is done daily.


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

Don - I'm a hobbiest and set mine off. It probably took me 30 minutes to change mine out since I didn't know what I was doing. I could probably to the same thing in 10 minutes now.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Excellent review - nice to see where someone went through and tested all the situations that would/could be an issue for false triggering, and start to put the rumours to rest.


----------



## CyberDyneSystems (May 29, 2012)

Thank you for this.
We've been using an ICS for two years now, and it is a fantastic saw.
One of the great ironies of the SawStop is this;

"9 - Easy of use - Sawstop saws have the best setup we had ever seen to remove and replace guards and riving knife, no tools or alignment required. That alone gives no excuse for not using them and may be worth the price of admission."

The fact that this saw ALSO has the best, most useful combination of guard and riving knife.
Prior to having this saw, our Delta literally NEVER had a guard on as it was always a problem.

This saws guard and more importantly it's ease of removal and installation, mere seconds, means that the only time we don't have a guard on, it is because we are doing an operation where we simply can not use the guard, and instead we have the riving knife. Once said operation is done, we then immediately switch back to the guard.

It IS the best guard system in the industry. Every one else needs to re think the guards they include.

12- Dust Collection, another reason this saw is tops.


----------



## BBrown626 (Jan 11, 2013)

I appreciate your review. I am close to a purchase decision and would like to know more details about the performance and quality of the saw. 
- How well do the controls operate for adjusting blade height/angle? Any slop in them?
- Anyone checked the tables for flatness?
- How is the table finish?
- Any feedback on the quality and performance of the 52-Inch Professional T-Glide Fence System, Rails or Extension Table?

Are there bargains to be hand on these saws? Maybe an added mobility package?

Thank you.


----------



## Dreek (Oct 31, 2014)

This was one eye-opener of a review, covering a number of things I would not even know to consider as a newbie. Many thanks!


----------



## RegP (May 4, 2013)

Quality, finish are as good and I would say better than any other saw I have seen or used. That goes for fences as well. We now have years of experience with them and nothing bad has shown up. As soon as you open the box and see the wSy and care with which it is packed you will realize what you have. It is not a gimmick. It is a top quality saw, flat square and designed to last.

My son in law uses one at work everyday and it just works. As a professional carpenter/ cabinet maker he has no complaints and yes it saved his hand.


----------



## RegP (May 4, 2013)

Re pricing: pricing is set by the manufacturer no discounting is allowed. Period. It actually is a problem as I have seen government quotes from several dealers for quantities of saws and they all came in at the same price upsetting the tendering process.


----------

